# I found a lump...



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I found a small lump under my girl's chin. She's a bit tubby so I'm not sure if it's excess fat or a serious lump. I'm cutting down her treat intake so she will loose some weight and maybe see if the lump goes away. She is a PEW and is probably at least a year old. She did have a wound on her neck but I cleared it up with topical medicine. What could the lump be?


----------



## Shadowcub (May 21, 2014)

If the lump is in the same spot the wound was, it may be scar tissue. If not, it may just be a fatty deposit or skin tag. It could also be a benign or malevolent tumor. If you can, have a vet check it out.


----------

